# When to Mite control split in WNC zone 7



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I normally wouldn't answer this because I don't do splitting for mite control and feel that it is an unnecessary chore which develops bees dependent upon human intervention.

However, since nobody else has answered, I will.

I'd recommend splitting when convenient so that the resulting hives can build up easily without feeding. Forget the mite control. Split until you have enough hives so that when some die, it doesn't hurt your overall operation.


----------



## Wildeman (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey thanks for the input. 

I maybe wrong but I am using splitting as part of my IPM, I don't treat and try to buy mite resistance stock and graft from my good queens that are over two years old. What do you do? Thanks


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Check out my website for the details, but the basic plan is to let the bees do their own business and increase from the fit survivors.

My favorite method is to use queenright cell builders and queen castles for mating nucs which grow into 5-frame nucs and full size hives. It's very efficient, but requires a bit of infrastructure.


----------



## Wildeman (Feb 15, 2013)

Will do. thanks.


Solomon Parker said:


> Check out my website for the details, but the basic plan is to let the bees do their own business and increase from the fit survivors.
> 
> My favorite method is to use queenright cell builders and queen castles for mating nucs which grow into 5-frame nucs and full size hives. It's very efficient, but requires a bit of infrastructure.


----------

